
HTTP vs HTTPS -- Test them both yourself - satbyy
https://www.httpvshttps.com/
======
Retr0spectrum
This seems more like a comparison between HTTP and HTTP/2\. Am I wrong?

~~~
edoceo
Nope.

"Plaintext HTTP/1.1 is compared against encrypted HTTP/2 HTTPS on a non-
caching, nginx server with a direct, non-proxied connection."

------
walrus01
some fun SSL history: SSL Acceleration hardware cards!

[http://www.kegel.com/ssl/hw.html](http://www.kegel.com/ssl/hw.html)

from the days when a webserver might be a 200 MHz Pentium Pro...

